# Preseason: Game 3, Wolves(0-2) @ Pistons(1-0)



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

*@*






*Date:*Sunday, October 16th
*Time:*5:00 p.m. CT
*Arena:*The Palace
*T.V.:*NBA TV (Free Preview)
*Wolves Last Game:*L @ Pacers (84-93)
*[TEAM] Last Game:*W VS Bucks (95-88)
*Last Meeting This Season:* None

*Wolves Lineup:*


































*Key Reserves:*






















Richie Frahm/John Lucas III/Mark Madsen 


_*VS.*_​

*Pistons Lineup:*


































*Key Reserves:*






















Carlos Arroyo/Antonio Mcdyess/Darko Milicic 

*
Key Matchup:*Rashad McCants vs. Tayshaun Prince



*Sheefo's Keys To The Game:*The Wolves need to contain The Pistons backcourt. Darko has been impressive in the preseason thus far so watch for him. The Pistons defense will be tough to go against, but if Rip would be guarding McCants at times, we would have to take advantage. McCants won't be able to post up Prince like he has through out the season. Hudson, Griffin, and Olowokandi will need to step up. Hopefully Garnett will play in this one. It will be wierd to see Flip on the other side of things now. If you haven't heard, Wally is out 2-3 weeks.


*Predicition:*Wolves Lose
*Prediction Record:*(W-L)


*NOTE:* This is how the game threads for the season will look like. Any suggestions let me know so I can add them. I probably won't do this for too many more preseason games... We will see. Let me know what you think.


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

The Pistons are actually 2-0 in the preseason just to keep you updated 
It's only preseason but I'm still looking forward to a good game. Just wish they televised it here.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Yeah I noticed.. But when I made it it was like 9 a.m. and it said 1-0 on the Pistons website.


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

flip's hosting the new look wolves at his new crib..nice


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bet on the game here:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=207702


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Seems like McHale and Flip haven't even spoken to one another since the firing... They are acting like everything is alright saying this through the press, not to the other person.

Don't forget, NBA TV freeeeee preview is on today! This game will be televised!


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well I am watching the game right now... I am super exciting!


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Garnett is playing!! This game seems like it will be emotional.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Hassell's mid range game is looking really nice. he has hit 2 in a row.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

What were the starting lineups sheef?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Garnett playing impressively, we are really good in transisition this far.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

The right one is up there for the pistons...

Ours was Carter, Hassell, fraham, Garnett, and Madsen.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

McCants is playing well early. Hassell is really doing well. He pulled a sick spin move on Ben Wallace.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Damn audio went out on kfan.com, and it's not working on nba.com either. I wish I was home right now so I could be watching it...


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

McCants is doin pretty good, he is forcing shots but noone else is looking to shoot so I don't blame him. The defense is breaking down. 

McCants is defenatly having some trouble right now.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Griffin is looking a lot more slim than he did last season.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Wolves lose. Good games from Garnett, Hassell, Wright, and Frahm. McCants only played the first half which was a bit disappointing. Milicic 6 blocks, should be like 4 though.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I didn't see the game but the box score was more then interesting. I was suprised to see the Pistons play Dupree at all. Looks like Darko had a solid game also.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Yes. It will be hard to have to cut him if thats the case.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

sheefo13 said:


> Yes. It will be hard to have to cut him if thats the case.


I would assume they are putting a push on to trade him if they giving him that many minutes. I thought for sure he was going to rot on the bench to make it easy.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I think the Mo evans signing went to waste here. I was very impressed with Dupree today.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

sheefo13 said:


> I think the Mo evans signing went to waste here. I was very impressed with Dupree today.


Mo has played in two preseason games and he is already one of the fan favorites. Joe Dumars hit jackpot in my mind with his signing. Helped the bench out greatly.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well if thats the case, I think Dupree will be cut. This 2nd squad for the Pistons looked like it grew quite a chemistry/ bond through this game. Delfino man what a player. I remember wishing the Wolves would've gotten Delfino with our pick instead of Ebi, but he was one pick before us... It killed me. Well Flip has himself quite the squad, hopefully he won't let it fall apart like we did.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Delfino took a year to get back from minor knee surgery. I am just glad he is running again. lol he came into the summer league fat.

Talking about Flip, how do you like the new coach you guys picked?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I haven't seen enough of him yet.


----------

